# Lambert Vet Supply??



## Ritz (Aug 9, 2014)

Anyone ordered FINI from LVS, Lambert Vet Supply? Worried it's either a scam or maybe even the fuzz :32 (4):. Any feedback would be really appreciated.


Ritz


----------



## xrepdestroyer (Aug 9, 2014)

Why don't you just get already made trenbolone?


----------



## Yaya (Aug 9, 2014)

xrepdestroyer said:


> Why don't you just get already made trenbolone?



many people claim homemade fina/tren was stronger

I would be one to agree


----------



## extremeintensity (Mar 3, 2016)

Op?.........


----------



## thqmas (Mar 3, 2016)

OP died injecting homed brew tren in 2014.

May god have mercy on his soul.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 3, 2016)

Just shoot the pellets in your ass. #yolo.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 4, 2016)

Opp???????????????


----------



## nightster (Mar 6, 2016)

aaaaaand he's gone...


----------



## Yaya (Mar 6, 2016)

It's apparent that the OP is dead

Has anyone ever ordered from this site?


----------

